# 5150 stroke wide board



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

5150 is Jarden(K2)'s junk division.

Also, slap the monkey that told you to get a wide board AND a 5150 board at that!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

ah man so its a shit board that i can't even ride ?! i only snowboarded once last year and i rented the gears but i no i am gonna mad snowboard this year so might as well get my own gears lol i wsan't looking for super high end boards but i didn't wanna get stuck with a shitty board.. but now i am haha shit -.-ll i dun think i can return it cuz i got it waxed and everything alrdy ..


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

You can always try and return it.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Next time, come here for advice BEFORE you buy your stuff, NOT AFTER.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

ya i'll try

and i just found this forum today and joined it ..=/


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I think you are getting madder as you see this topic continue.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

always buy used for your gear...it just saves you money...also wide may be harder to use if you dont need it, i dunno how wide it is but ive seen boards that if your boots are under 11 then the board is wider then the boot, which would make you work more to use your edges less effectively..

its also a park board whereas you would prob want an all mt board...that is if im looking at the right one..


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

its 26cm wide and my boots are longer than the width of the board.. i'd like to try out the grinds and jumps and wat not so i heard i should choose freestyle boards? but i am not sure how to tell on a board if its freestyle or free riding...


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

bh67 said:


> its 26cm wide and my boots are longer than the width of the board.. i'd like to try out the grinds and jumps and wat not so i heard i should choose freestyle boards? but i am not sure how to tell on a board if its freestyle or free riding...


i went on the site and it said it was freestyle, went on another link and it said it was freeride..so im really not sure..its prob all around. the board should be fine for your first board as well, just do some more research before your next one lol


----------

